# van camping in eugene



## blu beard (Apr 5, 2018)

we’ve been floating around Eugene and Oregon in general for the last few weeks but finally decided to stick around Eugene for a few weeks or months while I get a job (veggie cook by trade). we’ve found spots to sleep every night, some better than others, but none that felt safe, as in safe from being rolled up on and asked to leave by the coppers..

any suggestions or reputable spots for sleeping in a van around Eugene? we don’t mind sleeping around other vans as long as there’s not a lot of drama, I guess that’s our only requirement. other pros are clean sites, sites away from the city and light pollution, and sites not next to noisy ass train tracks (picked a poor spot the other night and woke up every 90 minutes thanks to train honkins). 

any and all information welcome and appreciated!


----------



## blu beard (Apr 7, 2018)

*buckles under the weight of incoming information*


----------



## jimi (May 4, 2018)

It's been a few years and I'm not sure if it's still chill since the tweaker situation keeps getting worse and worse, but I've parked in Glenwood at night without being bothered. Wouldn't leave my van unattended out there in most cases though. How far out of town do you wanna be?


----------



## Solidaridog (May 8, 2018)

Even though it's close to the tracks, street parking near the Wandering Goat has never failed me. IMO its definitely worth buying earplugs. Its a good spot to meet punks and other folks who are on the road/ have been in the past, you can park up closer to the the river if you want a bit more quiet, and I've generally been left alone even though it's residential.


----------



## WanderingDao (May 12, 2018)

According to my currently RTing friends in Eugene, the cops generally will leave you alone as long as you move every day and don't cause trouble. Most of the permanent RTers park in the Whit (around Wandering Goat), or near the REI, or on the residential streets West of Downtown.


----------



## Dayoldpizza (May 27, 2018)

Aah eugene, such easy camoing in the city, followed by relentless homebums, beat up rvs and seasonal allergies. 
Alton baker park usually is a no problem parking spot, by the fallafel course they have a st. Vinny de paul sposored rv van area for registered people. Across the parking lot generally where i park is close to thd restrooms 50 yards or so away. Late night shennanigans can happen. West 11th walmart, the street directly behind, not only has a huge bum camp, but also easy accessible parking with no sinage stating to move. 
The wandering goat/whittiker area is ideal aswell but can be loud, the willamette park with the rose garden by spencers butte is always seasonably perfect. Springfield is just as easy. 
As everyone prior stated, clean up and you will be fine. 
For the spots that are quiet in eug, thats a toss up, if you head south one exit from the university on the 5, the first gas station has always been a easy go to for me ... Just when i want privacy.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (May 28, 2018)

All of those suggestions are perfect. The Whit, particularly near the Goat, is kind of an historic anarchist stronghold. This time of year, you'll find many motherfuckers camped all around you. 
Get used to the trains. It's worth being there. 
Go get some coffee early morning and meet a bunch of loony bitches.
Also, if you need it, there are tons of free meals in town everyday.


----------



## Dayoldpizza (May 28, 2018)

Don't forget the saturday market ,drum circle, broadway and willamette 1 am bar scene chaos, wow hall hangs, 5$ buckets of day old voodoo donuts AND you keep the bucket ... The food bank north eugene by rosevelt 4 corners gives dank options, bring your own boxes!
Florence has a great community aswell if you can stand the elderly and cops, slow days, bad wifi at the library .the south jetty at the very end you can park on right on the water line and camp for free. Its tecnically not the camping area. Or head up to freddies and parking lot camp . . .
The 126 east of venetta has a lot of pull offs and a great selection of creek river run offs to enjoy. Plus the venetta cannabis club always has a 1/4 for 25 bucks!


----------

